# Boobytrapfishingteam Headed for Tightness Daytime Swordfishing



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

We are heading out again the crew this trip will be Captain Ahab, Creeping Squid, matt06, FISH TAILS, and Dr. Perkins.

Dr. Prentiss Perkins is a big seminar sponsor every year taking him out to show him what the Texas Gulf Coast is all about!

We will keep you posted as cell service allows!

See Some of You out there!

GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

All right! My boy doc Perkins is gonna get tight!!!! Great guy!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's always good to have a doctor on the boat, but a psychiatrist may be a better fit with the Booby Trap crew!!  Make us proud fellas!!!


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Good luck fella's, cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck to all, can't wait for the updates!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Flat seas and tight lines to the Booby Trap team......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Go get em boys!!!!!!! Looking forward to thread!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get-R-Done Suckas!!!!!:texasflag

DL :doowapsta


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the updates boys! Good luck!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tight lines. Look forward to the updates


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

X2 looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Good luck


Cody C


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Its been 24 hours, i know they have to have some good reports! Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Dipnet (Feb 10, 2011)

As always


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

They are fishing quite a ways from their normal area to avoid the crowds. I don't expect them to have much cell service where they were planning on going....but I have been wrong once before.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

What no sat phone?
We need to know how many they have caught.
Miss the updates. You guys got us spoiled with all the reports on past trips.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Heli clay needs to go find them and get us some pics and a report. Haha


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Get Tight!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

No updates?? It's killing me.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Update has got to be coming soon...they should be headed back in today.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

danmanfish said:


> No updates?? It's killing me.


Three swords and box of meat fish.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope they kept Matt away from psyhiaciatrists and BEEs

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

What a trip I am sure Brett will get some pics up but we had a great time! 
Doctor Perkins was great to have on the
trip nothing like hearing about the fishing and hunting in Louisiana!
The Doc's boudin and dip was the bomb. He even brought some Bacon Jerky. 
The bottom fish will be able to rest now that we came in; with us not Swordfishing much I know the next trip out Brett will be ready for an assault!! 

My shoulder will be at the office though. 

Boobytrap crew thanks for yet another great time on one truly awesome fishing machine.

Get Tight SUCKAS!

I will be grilling a piece of every type fish we caught tonight!!!

Thank again Brett and keep it up for a few more trips before your antlers start itching!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Josh the trip was a blast once again! Doc I know you watch this forum also and you are welcome any time! I also enjoyed all the fishing stories Doc had to tell. Louisiana will be short a few swordfish when Doc Perkins gets back out there for sure.

That swordfish you caught yesterday had us all fooled Josh.. Three hours on a sword like that! Just goes to show ya you can't just wench them in even using an LP ..

Jeff and Matt once again great trip my brothers! You guys are the best team we have had on the boat for sure and I can't wait to get back out. Fishing with you fellas makes the entire trip a blast, y'all are the best!.. It was fun watching Capt. Jeff on the deep drops this trip, he spanked the grouper, tile and barrel fish :fish:...

Ill get all the footage to Miles in the morning I think we ended up with some pretty good video..

*On another note.... Everyone that is headed out keep in mind.. The cell service did not work for us the entire trip. I don't know if the tower was on tequila and has been removed or what.. We had no service from east of the High Spot all the way to Tequila.. If your headed out and used to having service I wouldn't plan on it.. Hope it starts working again but I wouldn't bet on it.. *

*Here are a couple pictures from the trip.. I took quite a few and will post some more later this evening..* Thanks again everyone wish we could have kept the updates rolling.. Maybe next trip.. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My son is so Enamoured with cookie cutter sharks after shark week, he got a kick out if the bites!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Wow great pics as always. Water is un believable. Looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

That first pic is really fantastic. 

Thanks for the intel on the cell tower situation.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics- congrats to yall!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the cool comments! Here are a few more pics .. I'm loading a few at a time.. Thanks again and Ill try to get a few more up in a while.. Here is some of Jeff and Josh in action. Brett Holden


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, that first photo is unbelievable. Looks like a person in the reflection.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the pics, Brett!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice job Brett and crew. Doc is a great guy, can flat out fish too


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pics, those tiles are huge


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics once again!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of more pics. Brett


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Those yellowedges are tasteeee. Awesome pix!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

doughboy361 said:


> Those yellowedges are tasteeee. Awesome pix!!


Thanks! Here are a couple more..


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Beautiful fish and awesome pictures, congrats on a great trip!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet meat haul!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet meat haul!


Thanks Tim! This trip turned into a deer season meat haul trip to fill the freezer for our guest this nov-jan at the ranch.. The LP did about 99 % of the catching this trip.. Josh, Jeff and Dr. Perkins all came back with sore thumbs.. Tilefish, barrel fish, grouper and swordfish all fell victim to the LP S- 1200 again this trip ... We videoed alot of the grouper fishing this trip and have Josh on video fighting his Swordfish over 3 hours on the LP.. I headed to give Miles the footage now..

Thanks Sun Coast! We need to get that father- son team out there with us ..

Brett Holden


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Gettightsucka*

Awesome meat haul bro, we had really bad cell service also.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome pics! Looks like freezer is starting to get stocked up for hunting season


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

As tasty as those fish look, venison sounds great right about now. November 15th for me. Cell phone gets turned off, and I pray for fresh snow!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome!
Can not wait to see the video.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Man that's a lot of fish!!! Great pictures too! Way to go fellas!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Mighty tasty looking grouper and tile! Awesome trip cspt and crew! Looking forward to the video


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> Awesome meat haul bro, we had really bad cell service also.


Thanks Bro! We tried to call ya on the radio this trip.. That's a heck of an AJ you caught! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Awesome pics! Looks like freezer is starting to get stocked up for hunting season


Thanks Jason! Get ready for some grilled grouper down south soon my brother! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Mighty tasty looking grouper and tile! Awesome trip cspt and crew! Looking forward to the video


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing what Miles does with this one.. Hopefully he has it done early tomorrow.. .. Thanks again everyone! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Charlietunakiller said:


> Awesome!
> Can not wait to see the video.


Me too ... We took alot of footage of the guys whacking the grouper and tiles.. We were hunting big swords and really big baitsost on the trip.. It hard to get a hook in 100-200 lbers with the baits we were fishing ... Just waiting on the right bite ... We have 2 or 3 swords on video this trip Josh fought one over 3 hours... Hope the footage comes out good I haven't seen any of it yet.. Hope to have it up tomorrow some time... Thanks for the kind replies! Brett Holden


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

What are the silver fish with the beards we caught them the other day at dutra


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Prob goat fish.. It's a main diet this time of the year.. Patterning the bait as it changes and the depths they move to is very important.. Favorite spots don't count very often when the bait is migrating ... This is a goat fish ( I think ) that's what we call them.. The swords love them!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Meat Haul. I like the close up pics.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Fish*

Hey Bret ,the fish you are calling a goat fish is a ( polymixia lowei) common name is the beard fish or drift fish. I heard they are tastey. Not trying to be smarty pants or wise apple. Just thought I would share. Hey pm me sometime I heard a pretty funny story you were involved in once apon a time. I wil share it with you for a laugh.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Hey Bret ,the fish you are calling a goat fish is a ( polymixia lowei) common name is the beard fish or drift fish. I heard they are tastey. Not trying to be smarty pants or wise apple. Just thought I would share. Hey pm me sometime I heard a pretty funny story you were involved in once apon a time. I wil share it with you for a laugh.


Will do.. Ya that was my bad on the goat fish.. That's what we have called them suckers for years.. I have had several corrections this morning lol.. I scared to hear the story.. There are alot of those out there lol.. Brett


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> hey pm me sometime i heard a pretty funny story you were involved in once apon a time. I wil share it with you for a laugh.





broadonrod said:


> i scared to hear the story.. There are alot of those out there lol.. Brett


 sheep lie!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Stories?*

Come down to the Deer lease. Bretts Dad
Can tell u alot of those stories. My favorite is why Miss
Gregory won't let David go fishin with him much any more.
LMAO just remembering the campfire stories.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

very nice pics


----------

